# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  First Testosterone Cypionate Cycle.

## OhioVikings2

I started my first cycle of dbol and testosterone a few weeks ago. I am 180 lbs and 26 years old, with a bf of 15%. I inject once a week, at about 1 cc each time. Should I be injecting more?

I always inject on my rear end with no problems, but today it hurt when I stuck it in trying to hit the muscle, and when I was done there was blood on my behind, dripping down. Did I hit a vein? How serious is that and how do I know for sure? And how do I avoid hitting veins?


***Most importantly I would like to know: What is the best way for me to ration my 300 mg/ml vial of Cypionate testosterone? Is that even enough to get real results?

----------


## marcus300

You should split your weekly amount up into two injection per week, Mon & Thur.
Sometimes you can hit a vein or I should say go through a vein, alway aspirate to make sure your not in one.
Rotate your injection sites, glutes,delts,quads etc -it will help with scare tissue.
If its your first cycle 300mgs per wk should be fine - 400mgs-500mgs is the usually but you will still see gains if you have a good solid base to work from.

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> You should split your weekly amount up into two injection per week, Mon & Thur.
> Sometimes you can hit a vein or I should say go through a vein, alway aspirate to make sure your not in one.
> Rotate your injection sites, glutes,delts,quads etc -it will help with scare tissue.
> If its your first cycle 300mgs per wk should be fine - 400mgs-500mgs is the usually but you will still see gains if you have a good solid base to work from.


whats scare tissue?

----------


## marcus300

> whats scare tissue?


Scar tissue forms at the injection site, the tissue is damaged from the injections so it forms new tissue which is harder and more dense, it becomes lumpy and you can feel the thicker tissue under the skin. Get harder to inject and sometime becomes painful

----------


## smashingbox

It's tissue with hockey mask and a chain saw!

----------


## Gucks

you should always aspirate man! u want bubbles not blood, if u hit a vein u gotta pull out and go again. marcus said to rotate which u should do if ur using alot of compounds. imo theres no need with just 2 test injections a week. ive read twice a week per site. u can rotate left/right glute if u like. 300mg is a bit low. like marcus said, 400-500mg is average starter cycle.

u can get rid of scar tissue with rigorous massaging and hot baths to break it down, it usually form from the oil stretching the fascia of the muscle. u dont have much 2 worry about with only 1cc in glutes though.

----------


## OhioVikings2

> You should split your weekly amount up into two injection per week, Mon & Thur.
> Sometimes you can hit a vein or I should say go through a vein, alway aspirate to make sure your not in one.
> Rotate your injection sites, glutes,delts,quads etc -it will help with scare tissue.
> If its your first cycle 300mgs per wk should be fine - 400mgs-500mgs is the usually but you will still see gains if you have a good solid base to work from.


I have no clue how to measure these things.. I bought this vial of 300 mg/ml test and was told it would last me 3 months. But you say 300 mgs per week.. I only have this one vial. Am I missing something?

To aspirate means to pull on the plunger when you actually stick the needle in (before you inject) and make sure there is no blood right?

Thank you for the tips Marcus!

----------


## OhioVikings2

> you should always aspirate man! u want bubbles not blood, if u hit a vein u gotta pull out and go again. marcus said to rotate which u should do if ur using alot of compounds. imo theres no need with just 2 test injections a week. ive read twice a week per site. u can rotate left/right glute if u like. 300mg is a bit low. like marcus said, 400-500mg is average starter cycle.
> 
> u can get rid of scar tissue with rigorous massaging and hot baths to break it down, it usually form from the oil stretching the fascia of the muscle. u dont have much 2 worry about with only 1cc in glutes though.


Thanks man I really appreciate the feedback! Yeah I think I will just stick to glutes and rotate each time. Could you go into a little detail on how to aspirate properly? After sticking the needle in you pull back on the plunger and make sure no blood comes out?

Also this is my fourth week in now and I haven't really felt any different, I am also stacking this with dbol which I take orally daily. I have gained about 8 lbs so far, and gotten a bit stronger, but nothing dramatic and extreme. I haven't gotten that crazy pump at the gym like I had imagined, is this all normal? Thanks brotha!

----------


## Gucks

> Thanks man I really appreciate the feedback! Yeah I think I will just stick to glutes and rotate each time. Could you go into a little detail on how to aspirate properly? After sticking the needle in you pull back on the plunger and make sure no blood comes out?
> 
> Also this is my fourth week in now and I haven't really felt any different, I am also stacking this with dbol which I take orally daily. I have gained about 8 lbs so far, and gotten a bit stronger, but nothing dramatic and extreme. I haven't gotten that crazy pump at the gym like I had imagined, is this all normal? Thanks brotha!


aspirating is exaclty as u described.

at 4 weeks u may not be feeling a huge difference from cyp yet, its one of the longest test esters. give it another week. what dose of dbol are u running? anything under 30mg and u wont really be feeling massive gains. 8lbs in 4 weeks is good man, u should be pleased.

if its 300mg/ml then its easy to calculate 150mg, just take 0.5 cc. u can get smaller syringes if it makes it easier to measure out. split it into 2 shots per week (usually sun + wed or mon + thur). i would say go 400mg+ per week though. if u went 0.7cc twice a week then u would be geting 420mg per week.

----------


## OhioVikings2

> aspirating is exaclty as u described.
> 
> at 4 weeks u may not be feeling a huge difference from cyp yet, its one of the longest test esters. give it another week. what dose of dbol are u running? anything under 30mg and u wont really be feeling massive gains. 8lbs in 4 weeks is good man, u should be pleased.
> 
> if its 300mg/ml then its easy to calculate 150mg, just take 0.5 cc. u can get smaller syringes if it makes it easier to measure out. split it into 2 shots per week (usually sun + wed or mon + thur). i would say go 400mg+ per week though. if u went 0.7cc twice a week then u would be geting 420mg per week.


Thank you so much man, this is all so re-assuring to hear!
Im actually running about 50 mg's of dbol a day, I try to take it every four hours but sometimes its hard life gets in the way haha, so I would say I average between 40-60 a day. Is it bad to fluctuate like that?

So 0.5 cc is equivalent to 150 mg, ok I think I will bump it up to 0.7cc twice a week at 420mg. I just don't understand how you get these numbers, if the vial is 300 mg.. I am clearly missing something  :Frown: 

Also, when it does kick in.. which I am starting to realize it wont until week 5-8, will I know it is working?

----------


## Bigd89

> Thank you so much man, this is all so re-assuring to hear!
> Im actually running about 50 mg's of dbol a day, I try to take it every four hours but sometimes its hard life gets in the way haha, so I would say I average between 40-60 a day. Is it bad to fluctuate like that?
> 
> So 0.5 cc is equivalent to 150 mg, ok I think I will bump it up to 0.7cc twice a week at 420mg. I just don't understand how you get these numbers, if the vial is 300 mg.. I am clearly missing something 
> 
> Also, when it does kick in.. which I am starting to realize it wont until week 5-8, will I know it is working?




8 lbs in 4 weeks running 50mg of dbol isn't that much weight at all. I just finished my dbol at 40mgs and gained 15 lbs. "Kick in" all of a sudden that weight just feels lighter, my test e is kicking in for sure.

----------


## Gucks

> Thank you so much man, this is all so re-assuring to hear!
> Im actually running about 50 mg's of dbol a day, I try to take it every four hours but sometimes its hard life gets in the way haha, so I would say I average between 40-60 a day. Is it bad to fluctuate like that?
> 
> So 0.5 cc is equivalent to 150 mg, ok I think I will bump it up to 0.7cc twice a week at 420mg. I just don't understand how you get these numbers, if the vial is 300 mg.. I am clearly missing something 
> 
> Also, when it does kick in.. which I am starting to realize it wont until week 5-8, will I know it is working?


50mg is a good dose, u should be feeling deffinate strength gains and lots of bloating with dbol. could be under-dosed gear.

and its easy to work it out :P 1cc = 300mg, 0.5 cc = 150mg. 0.7cc is 7/10 so 300/10=30 x 7=210mg, 210mg twice a week is 420mg.

if u were to go 2cc a week it may be to much for a first cycle. and ye, u shuld feel it definately. ur weight will be going up every week and ur strength on every lift will be going up every week. people have a placebo effect from just the fact that their taking gear but u will know the difference between placebo effects and the tet effects :P

----------


## OhioVikings2

> "Kick in" all of a sudden that weight just feels lighter, my test e is kicking in for sure.


Can you rephrase that part for me mate, I can't quite understand what you mean by it. Also how long did you take your 40mgs dbol for and same with your test? Also we are taking different kind of test, I think mine is the more slow acting one.

----------


## OhioVikings2

> 50mg is a good dose, u should be feeling deffinate strength gains and lots of bloating with dbol . could be under-dosed gear.
> 
> and its easy to work it out :P 1cc = 300mg, 0.5 cc = 150mg. 0.7cc is 7/10 so 300/10=30 x 7=210mg, 210mg twice a week is 420mg.
> 
> if u were to go 2cc a week it may be to much for a first cycle. and ye, u shuld feel it definately. ur weight will be going up every week and ur strength on every lift will be going up every week. people have a placebo effect from just the fact that their taking gear but u will know the difference between placebo effects and the tet effects :P


Yeah I don't know, there is really not much bloating yet for me and like I said no crazy strength gains. I did gain 10 lbs however so hopefully I can continue to gain and I will see where it goes. You cleared up a lot of the measuring with the test, I have a much better understanding of how much I am taking now thanks man. I will keep you posted man, hopefully this test kicks in within a week or two!! haha

----------


## Bigd89

> Can you rephrase that part for me mate, I can't quite understand what you mean by it. Also how long did you take your 40mgs dbol for and same with your test? Also we are taking different kind of test, I think mine is the more slow acting one.


Test e and c are both long esters, you "should" feel your cyp between week 4 an 6, and beyond.

Four weeks on the dbol , im shooting 500mgs a week. My first cycle. Im in week five now with a morning weight of 237-238lbs. So about 17lbs from start(220lbs). I've been off dbol for about a week now, still haven't lost any weight.

My strength is great...every workout im stronger than the previous one. Im banging the wife every fuvking day now! Lol. My sense of well being is awesome, I always just feel more positive about myself and life. Its a great feeling.

----------


## OhioVikings2

> Test e and c are both long esters, you "should" feel your cyp between week 4 an 6, and beyond.
> 
> Four weeks on the dbol , im shooting 500mgs a week. My first cycle. Im in week five now with a morning weight of 237-238lbs. So about 17lbs from start(220lbs). I've been off dbol for about a week now, still haven't lost any weight.
> 
> My strength is great...every workout im stronger than the previous one. Im banging the wife every fuvking day now! Lol. My sense of well being is awesome, I always just feel more positive about myself and life. Its a great feeling.


Wow man I want that right there lol... hopefully this shit kicks in I am getting a little worried that it may not ever start working -.-

----------


## Bigd89

> Wow man I want that right there lol... hopefully this shit kicks in I am getting a little worried that it may not ever start working -.-


Make sure your diet and training are in check. Good luck bro!

----------


## Armin Blazevic

thanks buddy you too

----------


## pstacks

Maybe I am missing something, but it looks like this guy only has one 10ml vial. If that's the case, you need to stay at 300mg a week and stretch it out for 10 weeks or get more gear to do higher doses. 300 a week is pretty low but at the typical 500mg/wk you would only get 6 weeks out of it (definitely not long enough for a long ester like cyp). Also, do you have pct planned...it sounds like you started this a little unprepared...

----------


## Bigd89

> thanks buddy you too



Are you OhioVikings2??

----------


## OhioVikings2

> Are you OhioVikings2??


Um... wrong post Armin Blazevic?

----------


## OhioVikings2

> Maybe I am missing something, but it looks like this guy only has one 10ml vial. If that's the case, you need to stay at 300mg a week and stretch it out for 10 weeks or get more gear to do higher doses. 300 a week is pretty low but at the typical 500mg/wk you would only get 6 weeks out of it (definitely not long enough for a long ester like cyp). Also, do you have pct planned...it sounds like you started this a little unprepared...


I have one 300 mg/lm vial. So I think I will just inject twice a week at 0.7 cc's (420 mg) a week, what you think? Thank you for your concern pstacks, you are right however I went into this a little un- prepared so no I have not really thought about my post cycle treatment. I am taking however "Femoxtal" one a day, to reduce basically of the most common side effects I was told. What else do you recommend?

----------


## pstacks

> I have one 300 mg/lm vial. So I think I will just inject twice a week at 0.7 cc's (420 mg) a week, what you think? Thank you for your concern pstacks, you are right however I went into this a little un- prepared so no I have not really thought about my post cycle treatment. I am taking however "Femoxtal" one a day, to reduce basically of the most common side effects I was told. What else do you recommend?


At 420mg/wk that gives you 7 weeks...that is just not long enough for cypionate to really take effect. You will only get 2-4 good weeks out of that, because it wont really hit you until week 3-5. I would really suggest going with 300 so you can make this a 10 week cycle. I personally think that would be more effective than 7 weeks at slightly higher doses.

Sounds like letrozole is what you are taking, which is a powerful AI. How much is in each pill, and what sides are you concerned about? You could eliminate sides with a much milder compound, especially at lower doses of test. Letro can be pretty rough on your body, especially long term.

For pct you should get ahold of some hcg , nolvadex and clomid. If you can't get these from your source, you can go to ARR (above) and get nolva and clomid in research form. Hcg isn't 100% necessary, but will make recovery much easier. I would do a 5-6 week pct, and swifto has a good layout in the pct forum. Coming off my cycle and finishing a 6 week pct now, i can tell you that i dont think i would have recovered nearly as well with 4 weeks. I feel great now at the end of week 5. If you can include hcg, there is also info over there on how to use that.

I did: nolva 40/20/20/20/20/20 and clomid 50/25/25/25/25/25 with hcg throughout my cycle at 250ius 2x/wk and 500ius 2x/wk in the 2 weeks waiting for the ester to clear. I had to include more hcg during pct because my boys were atrophied a bit, but I don't think that's the norm. 

Looking at swiftos pct is definitely worth your time, I've done a ton of research but I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as that guy.

----------


## Str8Jakked

> Also this is my fourth week in now and I haven't really felt any different, I am also stacking this with dbol which I take orally daily. I have gained about 8 lbs so far, and gotten a bit stronger, but nothing dramatic and extreme. I haven't gotten that crazy pump at the gym like I had imagined, is this all normal? Thanks brotha!


As has been said, even for a first cycle I feel that Test C should be at least 500mg/wk for 10-12 weeks and Dbol at least 40mg/day for a month to yield the results that you are probably looking for... but if you are dosing Dbol at 50mg/day and if you don't have bunk gear- seriously take a look at your diet and your training.

Moreso your diet because even with AAS- it is and will always be 90% diet- your gains just don't seem right.

----------


## OhioVikings2

> At 420mg/wk that gives you 7 weeks...that is just not long enough for cypionate to really take effect. You will only get 2-4 good weeks out of that, because it wont really hit you until week 3-5. I would really suggest going with 300 so you can make this a 10 week cycle. I personally think that would be more effective than 7 weeks at slightly higher doses.
> 
> Sounds like letrozole is what you are taking, which is a powerful AI. How much is in each pill, and what sides are you concerned about? You could eliminate sides with a much milder compound, especially at lower doses of test. Letro can be pretty rough on your body, especially long term.
> 
> For pct you should get ahold of some hcg , nolvadex and clomid. If you can't get these from your source, you can go to ARR (above) and get nolva and clomid in research form. Hcg isn't 100% necessary, but will make recovery much easier. I would do a 5-6 week pct, and swifto has a good layout in the pct forum. Coming off my cycle and finishing a 6 week pct now, i can tell you that i dont think i would have recovered nearly as well with 4 weeks. I feel great now at the end of week 5. If you can include hcg, there is also info over there on how to use that.
> 
> I did: nolva 40/20/20/20/20/20 and clomid 50/25/25/25/25/25 with hcg throughout my cycle at 250ius 2x/wk and 500ius 2x/wk in the 2 weeks waiting for the ester to clear. I had to include more hcg during pct because my boys were atrophied a bit, but I don't think that's the norm. 
> 
> Looking at swiftos pct is definitely worth your time, I've done a ton of research but I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as that guy.


Well the thing is for my first 3 weeks, I have taken about half a CC each week.. I just recently decided to bump it up to 420 mg a week.. I wanted to make sure to ration my test out so that when it does kick in (Hopefully SOON!!!!!!!) that I will have enough to really get some results.

I am mostly concerned about man boobs I guess... at this point I am honestly mostly concerned about this stuff even kicking in, I wonder if it is fake -.- i hope not....

As for the pct I will look into swiftos profile for sure. What exactly does the letrozole do; what side effects does it help with? Also do you think that I am rationing my test out properly by starting off with 1/2 cc a week for the first 3-4 then bumping it up to 1.4 cc's a week. what u think?

----------


## OhioVikings2

> As has been said, even for a first cycle I feel that Test C should be at least 500mg/wk for 10-12 weeks and Dbol at least 40mg/day for a month to yield the results that you are probably looking for... but if you are dosing Dbol at 50mg/day and if you don't have bunk gear- seriously take a look at your diet and your training.
> 
> Moreso your diet because even with AAS- it is and will always be 90% diet- your gains just don't seem right.


Sigh I am starting to doubt the gear at this point.. about four weeks in no dramatic results. A lot of people on here tell me test C doesnt kick in for like 5-7 weeks a lot of the time though so maybe I am over-reacting? Idk.... my diet is not AMAZING but it is not bad.. and I have really been pushing myself at the gym about 4 days a week so idk, just a little discouraged at this point.

----------


## sxxen

It seems like OhioVikings2 and Armin_Blazevic are the same people. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...et-my-bench-up

----------


## Bigd89

They are! They must be banned!

----------


## Hero1988

I am restarting my cycle. My first cycle was only 10 weeks and it was 300mg Enenthate.
I am now starting 400mg of Cypinate.
My bottle is 10ML and 200mg, so I do 1 injection a week in the glutes. Each injection is 2CC's. 
So here is how you measure. Take your MG on bottle. So you said yours was 300MG/ML then that means in 1CC is 300MG. So my bottle is 200 so I do 2CC's which is 400.

Here are some safety tips.
1.)Please for the love of GOD wipe top of bottle with 91% alcohol.
2.) Wipe injection area, then fan it off and let dry.. About 25seconds.
3.)Leave needle tip in plastic if you are changing sizes to withdraw and inject.
4.) Once you poke, Pull back on plunger, Look for bubbles. Bubbles are good, blood is bad. If no blood, then go ahead and plunge.
5.)My own personal tip, after you plunge, Leave needle in for another 25sec before pulling out. I find that I leak fluid if I don't leave needle in for a few sec.
6.)If you don't have a sharps container, Use an empty 2LT bottle of soda for a container to put needles in.

Now I really am not sure about how to cycle off. I think its 10weeks on, 5 weeks off, but I hear different stories. Please be sure and use something like Remadex for an estrogen blocker, and then use Clomid when you are off cycle to start producing your own test again. I am still a noob, but I have a lot of family that do this stuff and they are teaching me how to do it properly. I hope someone can verify that I know what I am doing, or correct me if I do not. And good luck man, be sure and upload some pics for us so we can see your progress!

----------

